# best way to move furniture (from several places)



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi, everyone. I've been checking Dubizzle for second-hand furniture that I can buy from people leaving Dubai and I've found some good ones, but I don't know how to get them all to my future apartment. I don't think hiring a moving company would do the trick because I might have to get each piece from a separate owner and separate days, etc. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Talk to the security guys - they will always know someone with a van who you can hire for a few hours.


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Talk to the security guys - they will always know someone with a van who you can hire for a few hours.


Great advice, thank you!


----------



## maneck35 (Feb 25, 2012)

You can always hire the Pakistani truck drivers on an hourly basis. You find many hanging out in Mankhool Area in Bur Dubai opposite Golden Sands 9.


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

maneck35 said:


> You can always hire the Pakistani truck drivers on an hourly basis. You find many hanging out in Mankhool Area in Bur Dubai opposite Golden Sands 9.


Thanks! Any idea on their rates?


----------



## maneck35 (Feb 25, 2012)

holaconquistadora said:


> Thanks! Any idea on their rates?


No idea but I'm guessing 100-200 an hour?


----------

